# Turkey shoot guns



## RON MCFADDEN

Anybody have a tricked up turkey shoot gun they would like to sell at a decent price. Was at an unlimited altered and real long barrel lenght gun shoot saw some really unusual guns. They shoot 7 1/2 shot at 35 yards out two windows. Just wondering still just a lucky shot in x will win looking for a gun to put more shot in target. Send me PM.


----------



## Huntinbull

PM sent sir


----------



## C.Keith&Co

Hi Ron, I build those crazy shotguns here- first of all no one will sell you a Turkey shoot gun that still shoots and wins them money- all the guns for sale wont shoot anymore- you have to start fooling around with them to get them to shoot again. its still just luck with one BB in the X but your right the more BBs put on a target the better your chances of winning. 35 yards is a long shot most shoots are 30 yards and 26 yards. if the target frame can be moved- go out there sometime when nobody is around and actually measure how far it really is. what are their rules out there for guns and barrel lengths and choke sizes ? some places will only let you shoot a 36" barrel and they have a gauge they stick in the choke. how many BBs were people putting on the targets ?- if you can get your hands on a old Browning Auto 5 they have a .725 Bore in them most standard shotguns have a .730 bore in them that extra 0.005 constriction in the bore helps slow the wad down, they shoot pretty good. Winchester model 37s ( not 37A ) also shoot pretty good. if you using a pump gun use a barrel that says 2 3/4" only - I have never seen a shotgun barrel that says 2 3/4" or 3 " shoot worth a rip at a Turkey shoot- not saying their not out there but I have never seen one shoot. Super Guns are a money pit, what works in one guys gun may or may not work in yours. for example I have a .640 stepped and splined choke here that wont shoot in any gun I screw it into except my friend Chris,s gun- I put that choke in at least 5 different guns and it just does not pattern. the last time Chris took it out he won a $1000.00 Jack Pot with it and a pork loin. that choke in his gun will blow a target to smithereens you put it in mine and it will put maybe 8 BBs on the target. so now you start buying custom made chokes at $80.00 a piece until you find one that shoots unless someone will let you borrow some to try. then you get one made in that size. for that distance see if you can borrow one in size .645 or .650 with 3 steps in it- no splines polished choke that is 1 1/4 " long and see what that does for you. im willing to bet somebody has one of those over there.


----------



## RON MCFADDEN

Sounds like I have a lot to learn, these shoots only pay around $40.00 a round but only cost $1.00 a shot. I didn't see them check any guns, some guns stood upright look to be a least 6 foot. One guy even had a small tripod 3/4 down the lenght, I used a stock model 37 bought at yard sale for $50.00 won twice.
Thanks for the responce


----------



## C.Keith&Co

your welcome !! have fun at the Turkey Shoots- its a good time, meet good people eat donuts drink coffee tell tall tales.


----------



## RON MCFADDEN

New gun I picked up for shooting has a hastings heavy barrel , 870 looking to see if anybody has screw in 16 gauge browning full or modified chokes fine threads.


----------



## C.Keith&Co

sorry I dont know anybody that has any 16 ga. chokes


----------

